# My first podcast (Also, "buy the book, get the comic free!")



## JoeStrike (Sep 24, 2017)

I did my first podcast ever, on this past Saturday night's "FurCast.fm" to talk about _Furry Nation_, which is just a little over 2 weeks away from its print publication. If you want to give it a listen, you can download it at

Furry Trafficking | FurCast

I made a spur-of-the-moment offer on the podcast which I'd like to share with anyone interested in acquiring a sure-to-be collectors' item classic comic book:

- Buy a copy of _FN _via the book's website page - *Pre-order Furry Nation Today! – Furry Nation*

- Forward your purchase confirmation to me at joe[at]furrynation[dot]com, along with your postal address and an age statement...

- and I'll mail you an autographed copy of the thrill-packed first issue of _Komos & Goldie_!




 



And here's an action-packed page to give you an idea of what waiting to be enjoyed inside:





By the way, if you'd like to help my publisher promote Furry Nation, check out the following link: http://thndr.me/MXusZe

Thanx much!


----------

